# Awesome EOD Callout Story



## AWP (Jul 16, 2017)

WWII? Nah. WWI? Nope. Civil War? Keep going.

Canada: Workers find live British cannonball in Quebec - BBC News



> Builders in the old part of the Canadian city of Quebec have unearthed a live cannonball fired by the British during a siege in 1759.
> 
> They posed for photos with the large, 90kg (200lb) projectile, unaware that it was still potentially explosive.
> 
> Army bomb disposal experts later collected the device, saying there was still a danger, CBC reports.



"Hey, guys, builders found some UXO."
"Cool. What type?"
"A cannonball."
"GTFO"
"No shit."
"Where's it at?"



> Quebec City archaeologist Serge Rouleau, who examined the munition before the army and noticed that it still contained a charge, said it was more an incendiary bomb than a cannonball, Le Soleil news site (in French) reports.
> 
> *He had taken it home *after the builders' firm, Lafontaine Inc, contacted the municipal authorities.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 16, 2017)

lol, no manuals on that one, damn 1759!!  Those guys can check that box and tell the story....."this one time...."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 16, 2017)

What cannonball had explosives in it in 1759? I will research.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2017)

explosive that can last 250 years and still retain its potency??  Shit we need to invest in some of that.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 16, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> explosive that can last 250 years and still retain its potency??  Shit we need to invest in some of that.



For sure, I predict total victory in Afghanistan if we hang out for another 230 years or so - so we need explosives that are in it to win with us.  None of these 'cut and run' or 'date certain withdrawal' explosives like we have now.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 16, 2017)

The other thing that bothers me is the supposed existence of a 200lb-er cannon! These never existed to my knowledge.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> The other thing that bothers me is the supposed existence of a 200lb-er cannon! These never existed to my knowledge.



Probably a 13" mortar, it was the biggest at the time using a 200lb projectile.  they made bigger, I read somewhere about a British cannon that fired a 1700lb projectile but was never used in anger.

Cannon - Mortars


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2017)

Put this stuff in some CBUs!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 16, 2017)

@racing_kitty !

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 16, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Probably a 13" mortar, it was the biggest at the time using a 200lb projectile.  they made bigger, I read somewhere about a British cannon that fired a 1700lb projectile but was never used in anger.
> 
> Cannon - Mortars



Yes that occurred to me right as I fell asleep ha! Seems like the likely answers though I wasn't aware that mortars were in much widespread use then. Interesting stuff!


----------

